# Thimble shaols light 8/1



## ymmij (Jun 21, 2008)

TROLLED FOR FLOUNDER TODAY COUPLE SMALL ONES AND ONE 25'' AND A 26'' COBIA. CAUGHT EVERY THING TROLLING GULPS.:fishing:


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

you like those gulps dont ya!! Cant blame you though as it is nice to have bait that doesnt go bad or you have to keep it on fresh ice. Im getting more and more into it myself


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

nice work. congrats.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Been thinking about trying some gulps casting for reds and driftind for flounder from my kayak.Any suggestions on which ones to start with?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

bbcroaker said:


> Been thinking about trying some gulps casting for reds and driftind for flounder from my kayak.Any suggestions on which ones to start with?


For flounder and pups I have had good luck with the 5" jerk bait in green and pearl colors.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

I use the 3 and 4 inch swimming mullet in chartruse with and without a jig head!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

mud said:


> I use the 3 and 4 inch swimming mullet in chartruse with and without a jig head!!


LOL, so how's the hook up ratio without the jig head????


----------

